# Word of the Day: Fetid



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

Fetid (adjective) - having a strong unpleasant odor.

A garbage can in summer can have quite a fetid smell.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

To say my kids old plastic diaper pail smelled fetid would be an understatement.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

As fetid as a China Airlines plane.
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/...tion-coronavirus-guidance-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 11, 2020)

As a child, saw  what appeared to be dead snake in  water.
I carefully    fished it  out ,, only to be gaged by its  fetid smell!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2020)

I must take  my garbage out soon because when I open the lid a fetid smell comes out.


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

oops


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> I the southern hemisphere, Christmas is a summer holiday. People might have picnics or beach parties to celebrate.


So long as there are no noticeable green vapors escaping out from the lid, you're safe, Ruthanne! LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2020)

My wife complains about a fetid odor some nights when I’ve had beans for supper....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

Pappy said:


> My wife complains about a fetid odor some nights when I’ve had beans for supper....


Not you, Paps, I don't believe it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> To say my kids old plastic diaper pail smelled fetid would be an understatement.


Yeah, and I bet my garbage can didn't smell one tenth as fetid as that old diaper pail!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yeah, and I bet my garbage can didn't smell one tenth as fetid as that old diaper pail!


ROFLMAO!

You win that bet, Ruthanne!


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

Women who smoke have that fetid aroma of tar & cheap perfume......


----------

